# Possibly adopting out blue hooded female (DFW - Plano, Texas



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I am considering adopting out Katie to a new home.

Let me say that I love Katie. She is sweet, but she is very shy. When I got her, I got her as a companion to Sophie because when I came on here I learned rats should not be along. But Katie was never outgoing like Sophie. 

I think she is unhappy. I have another rat Thirteen who is also very shy, but I can see her happy with the other girls, her toys, etc. She plays and runs on the wheel. Katie just sleeps or stares. She does not seem happy. I think she is a good rat. I have seen her be happy a few times on her own. She doesn't seem to like being with other rats. I don't know if it's my other rats or she's just a loner if that's even possible. 

I think I would like to find someone who might want to try to give Katie a better home. I have seen her be sweet and happy, but I feel like she isn't. On another thread I had posted that you have to keep your animals healthy and happy and I feel I am not caring for Katie, she is just not happy here. 

She bit me once, I had scared her. She is not aggressive, she has never attacked or bit me again but we have never been able to bond because of this. I can pick her up and bathe her - but she doesn't like me! She has never bitten anyone else again, she did fine with our rat-sitter, but doesn't do anything but sit and watch. 

I don't have room to put her in a separate cage or keep her with another rat or anything. I have an FN but she doesn't seem to like any of my girls and I can't get more right now.




What I am saying is if anyone is interested in trying to give this little girl a home where she will be happy and like her family, I want to try to make her happy. It's very hard for me to consider this but I am trying to do what is right for my girl. I also am not going to get any more rats for a while and I want her to enjoy her life. She is about 1 year old. She is clean and pretty, and smells like lumber. She has NEVER had a URI or any symptoms, has clean feet and fur. Her tail is pigmented but clean, I wash the rats when they need it.
















(This last pic was before she had a bath, her tail is not that dirty. She is a pretty girl.)

No rehoming fee or anything, she will be a great pet for someone. 

I can travel a bit to give her a chance at a happy home. If it doesn't work out, I will take her back and q-tine her and try again with my home. 

I think she is a very smart girl, she is special and she deserves something which I cannot seem to give her.


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Possibly adopting out blue hooded female (DFW - Plano, T*

If I could I'd take her. She's a doll. Iam so sorry she isnt happy but maybe her perfect human is out there and will find her. Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Possibly adopting out blue hooded female (DFW - Plano, T*

Is she still available?
I live in Bedford which is probably about 45 minutes from you, but I may be willing to take her. (I'd have to think about it, though...I'd love to but I don't know if she would fit in with Delilah, who is very active and outgoing =/)


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Possibly adopting out blue hooded female (DFW - Plano, T*



SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Is she still available?
> I live in Bedford which is probably about 45 minutes from you, but I may be willing to take her. (I'd have to think about it, though...I'd love to but I don't know if she would fit in with Delilah, who is very active and outgoing =/)


some rats are really different around other rats. when i went to get Figgy, he was one of the laziest rats there, but when i got him home and he settled in... he's TOTALLY different. i've only seen him sleeping twice. he's always bouncing off the walls.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Possibly adopting out blue hooded female (DFW - Plano, T*



SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Is she still available?
> I live in Bedford which is probably about 45 minutes from you, but I may be willing to take her. (I'd have to think about it, though...I'd love to but I don't know if she would fit in with Delilah, who is very active and outgoing =/)


Hi, sorry I did not reply sooner! She is still available, my husband really wants me to rehome her. He doesn't like her at all and he no longer wants to play with any of my rats and it has been stressful for me. 

I have been working with her over the past few months. She will let me pick her up a LOT easier now, she does not even run away. She still does not respond to me offering yummy treats that everyone else loves like baby foods and yogurt on spoons and she never plays with the others. I asked my vet and she said she is not sick or anything, that she is just not active, but like I said it feels to me like she needs someone who can bond with her.

I can bring her over to Bedford. If you want to see better pics I also have some and I have my webcam I can take some videos of her if I can get her to do something 

Let me know. Thanks for the reply!


----------

